# Bond Brook - 9/16



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 16, 2009)

Got out today for a quick RAW at 3:00. Bond Brook is a new trail system some local guys are cutting.  There is a massive expanse of land up by the Augusta Airport.  The city approved their proposal to do a multi-use area including a lot of single track and some winter sports stuff as well.

This is my third trip out there.  The first one was a solo ride and got pretty turned around.  Second was with a friend and we got pretty lost.  Again, no real trail map exists.  Today was solo.

The Trails still aren't labeled but they sure do ride super well.  I borrowed the girlfriends GPS and got a few stats.  Did 4 miles in 55 minutes which seems like not enough distance covered. 

I did most of the stuff they had so far.  Will have to post a few pictures when I get back from my trip to VA.  Great afternoon of riding. Wish I could have stayed out for another hour or so to really dig into a few of the tougher loops.

For the first time, I saw someone else on the trail.  It is obvious they get used but never at the same time I am out.  Nice guy.  Was riding a pretty old Raleigh and somehow he got covered in mud. (which is strange because all the trails are bone dry)

Anyway, great ride in AWESOME weather.  It's nice to see a group of people promoting the sport in town. Now if I can just meet up with them for a group ride.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 19, 2009)

*cenemba*

contact cenemba, they do all the trail work and organize rides. always lookin 4 members. i'm in the process of moving, but i'll b joining soon as i get a new address


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 19, 2009)

powpig2002 said:


> contact cenemba, they do all the trail work and organize rides. always lookin 4 members. i'm in the process of moving, but i'll b joining soon as i get a new address



Welcome to AZ powpig2002!! :beer:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 21, 2009)

powpig2002 said:


> contact cenemba, they do all the trail work and organize rides. always lookin 4 members. i'm in the process of moving, but i'll b joining soon as i get a new address



Welcome to the forums guy!

I have been lurking around the cemenemba website for a while and keep forgetting to bring my wallet in with me to set up membership.  They have a facebook page that I post on pretty regularly.

Are you moving to or from Augusta? If you are in the area, we should get together for a ride or two.  I'm not the fastest thing out there but I love to get out for the afternoon.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 21, 2009)

*Some Pics*

A few pics from my ride:

This is a hunters tree stand.  It is apparently still active:






Part of the singletrack:










A cool rock toward the end of the climb:


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 22, 2009)

what's up? right now living in readfield. closing on a new place in augusta 9/30. 2 min. ride to bond brook trailhead.you said your not fast. well, i ride at what i refer to as a very casual pace.i had a heart attack in april and another 2 wks ago yesterday while riding. i'm riding today at the hallowell rez. fireroads and wicked buff singletrack. ever rode it? let's hookup sometime u want an easy ride.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad to hear you are alright, man!  Congrats on the new place.  I love Readfield.  It's so pretty out there. I used to work at Camp Winnebago for a number of years. (before I lived in Augusta)

Funny you metion the Hallowell Rez.  Last night while riding at Bond Brook I bumped into Brian Alexander, Preseident of CeMeNemba.  Really nice guy.  Said they organize a group ride over there quite a bit. He mentioned that they take care of those trails as well as the Bond Brook stuff.  

I am working until 9 p.m. tonight but am gonna hit it up tomorrow from 2 - 4ish.  I need to get back to school for 5, which is probably too early for you.

What is the riding there like?  Is it pretty well maintained?  How's the singletrack?


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 22, 2009)

really good ride at  hollowell today. i like the rez more than bond brook. i feel there is a better flow. but they are both the nuts. the gate was closed today, but the park is open. to find the trail,from the access rd watch to the left for a rd blocked by a sand pile. follow for 100 +/- yds watch for a trail going up a small hill on the right. at the top you'll find the trailhead.explore. i'm off fri. if your interested in riding


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 22, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> A few pics from my ride:
> 
> This is a hunters tree stand.  It is apparently still active:
> 
> ...



Wow, some nice looking trails for sure!!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks man.  I am never sure exactly what to post up.  Since I ride alone 99.99 % of the time, I never get any action shots.  I figure just some landscape stuff will do.  Unfortunately, the pictures don't really do it much justice.  There is a great turn coming down one of the first descents that I was going to post but I couldn't make it look as cool as it is.  Just looked kinda lame.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 23, 2009)

you up for a ride fri or sun? i'm going out both days.


----------

